# Cleaning bathroom hatch in Hymer B544SL camper



## Raystar52 (Aug 13, 2012)

We own a Hymer B544SL motor home and was wondering how we clean the sealed bathroom hatch. It is easy to clean the inside and outside but is a double sided hatch and is very dirty in between the glass/plastic. Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this? Cheers Raystar


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Assuming your referring to the Bathroom roof vent! 
I had a similar problem and from memory the thing is easily removed once the screws holding the handles are removed. This allows the top covers to be lifted off - separated washed / dried and refitted.
I'll be going to my van this week and will post again with more specific instructions of how I removed it once I've refreshed my memory.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi Raysrar, if its like my previous Hymer it is one unit with vents on the inside layer.
I used a small bendy brush that i got from one of those home brew stores. I think they use them to clean out the pipes etc when making beer & wine. They do various size brush's that fit between the vents from inside the van. I also used my wallpaper steamer (just the hose end) when i first did mine as it was filthy when i bought the van and that was a big help.

Dave


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*roof vent*

Morning, 
Best thing to do is to take the vent off, its fairly easy.Just remove the spring clips from the outside of the hinges. Careful not to break them .
Once its off turn it over, blank out the hinge holes with gaffer tape & fill the whole thing with warm soapy water. Leave it to soak for a while & then get between the layers with a bottle brush or small sponge.
I used a sponge on a piece of wire, careful not to scratch it though.
Empty water out , dry & refit. You'll be amazed at the difference.
Barrie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was thinking how to do that myself - thanks for the tips!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending upon the age of your vehicle, be careful of handling the inner plastic material which can become very brittle from the suns rays over a period of time.
Alan


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I clean mine at the same time as I give the roof its annual clean . The bathroom one is easily accessible from the side of the m/h, whereas the kitchen one is not so reachable.

As a previous poster says , just unscrew the 4 screws on the top which hold the 2 sections and lift them off to clean. They can become brittle with age (as previously posted) so handle with care.

Once cleaned properly they should not need doing every year - the bottle-brush method from inside should keep them reasonable.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've just done mine for the second time since i've owned the van.

Mine is held on by starlock fasteners not screws.

They are supposed to be single use I think and can bend when you remove them, I had some spares which I used from the last time I did it.

http://www.bakfin.com/

You can probably get them on ebay, stainless steel ones are best.










Pete


----------

